# What are your favorite "furry" video games?



## Martlie (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's hear everyone's favorite "furry" or animal-related video games! Whether it's for NES, Nintendo DS, PC, or current generation consoles! All genres welcome!
What are your favorite animal video games?

I'd definitely have to put my vote down for Okami and the old Lion King game for SNES.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 21, 2011)

The only video game I can think of that's specifically furry would have to be Inherit the Earth.


----------



## Suezotiger (Dec 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> The only video game I can think of that's specifically furry would have to be Inherit the Earth.



Well there's Tail Concerto and Solatorobo. I haven't played either of them but I've heard Solatorobo is good and I'll probably buy it after I get bored with Monster Rancher 2 and 4.

These aren't really furry games, but I like Pokemon, Golden Sun: Dark Dawn, and Final Fantasy XII, which do have furries/animals as main characters.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> The only video game I can think of that's specifically furry would have to be Inherit the Earth.



I think Elysian Tail: Dust is being made by a furry, and would probably fall into this category. but I don't it has even been released yet.

OP is probably just one of those people who thinks anything with anthropomorphic animals is "furry"


----------



## Martlie (Dec 21, 2011)

I've also heard that the makers of Lugaru is coming out with a sequel. I'd say that's a pretty furry game, though I've never played it 
I've heard a lot about Inherit the Earth, but I've never played it myself! Maybe I should change that.

Also, no. I said "furry" as in animal-related. I'm using the term loosely to describe animal-related things. Hence the fancypants quotes!


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 21, 2011)

Fur Fighter was uber fun ^,.,^and still wanna try Sly Cooper


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 21, 2011)

Martlie said:


> Also, no. I said "furry" and animal-related. I'm using the term loosely to describe animal-related things. Hence the fancypants quotes!



Alright, sorry about that then, it just bugs the hell outta me when people assume everything with talking animals is furry.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2011)

still think calling them "furry" is silly, as if it somehow was what actually defined them as games

whatever

Wizardry 8.  Felpurrs, Rawulfs, Lizardmen, Dracons, oh my.
Morrowind.  Args and Jiits, whee. But for the love of skooma, mod out those hideous excuses for digitigrade legs.
Jazz Jackrabbit series, mainly 2.  Fuck you Sonic, I HAVE A GUN.


----------



## Martlie (Dec 21, 2011)

It's all good. I agree with you completely.

And I've heard nothing but good things about the Sly Cooper series.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2011)

Martlie said:


> It's all good. I agree with you completely.
> 
> And I've heard nothing but good things about the Sly Cooper series.



It's fun.  Played 2 through, 100%-ed it and then kinda went "ok, now what".  Didn't compel me to pick up the others in the franchise, however fun it was.

Ratchet and Clank... the whole lombax fuzzy-cute-critter-with-big-gun gag wears down pretty quick, and then you're just left with a shootybangbang 3D plat.  Fun to try and 100% (though sometimes things like special bolts or trophies depending on which game in the series you're playing are a royal pain).  Skillpoints are fun.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2011)

Sly Cooper and Star Fox are as close as it gets.
EDIT: But Solatorobo intrigues me; maybe I'll use Xmas money to get it?
EDIT 2: FUCKIN' OKAMI how could I forget that one?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2011)

what cracks me up:

Insomniac finds out there are tons of Ratchet porn: sadface.jpg
Sucker Punch finds out there are tons of Sly porn: notevenmad.jpg

listen to the commentary stuff on the Sly 2 disc


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> what cracks me up:
> 
> Insomniac finds out there are tons of Ratchet porn: sadface.jpg
> Sucker Punch finds out there are tons of Sly porn: notevenmad.jpg
> ...


Commentary stuff?

ALso I forgot Animal Crossing


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Commentary stuff?
> 
> ALso I forgot Animal Crossing



"Making Of" type shit


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 21, 2011)

Star fox and sonic. Only two I can think of that I own. Unless you count kimahri in FFX.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2011)

mrfoxwily said:


> Star fox and sonic. Only two I can think of that I own. Unless you count kimahri in FFX.


It's a bad day for my memory today. I forgot the one series that's inspired the* most *horribly-drawn porn.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Sly cooper is my favorite. rachet and clank was nice.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2011)

OP's avatar = Skullmonkeys right?


----------



## Piroshki (Dec 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy's a good series that occasionally puts out furries.
Fire Emblem doesn't have anthros, but they have manaketes and laguz.
Okami, Starfox, Sonic, Sly, Ratchet, etc.
Nobody's mentioned Klonoa yet.
Spyro, Crash, Croc, Scaler, Gex.
DK, Blinx, Bloody Roar.
Also I'm totes getting Solatorobo for Christmas.

And I haven't even checked to see if I forgot about any wii or gamecube games yet. xD


----------



## DW_ (Dec 21, 2011)

sonic :V

(ironically, it's still one of my favorite series)


----------



## Zydala (Dec 21, 2011)

suikoden games


----------



## Ames (Dec 22, 2011)

If Argonians and Khajiit count, TES wins hands-down.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl on the Animal Crossing stage using only Star Fox and Pokemon characters.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 22, 2011)

Diddy Kong Racing.....Good Times :3


----------



## Martlie (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah gotta love SkullMonkeys~ Though I prefer The Neverhood.
Just don't make games like they used to.

But oh man I remember Diddy Kong. I never owned it, but we'd rent it periodically when I was really little. Freaking loved that game.


----------



## Cult (Dec 23, 2011)

The early Crash Bandicoot games, Spyro,  The early Sonic games, Ratchet and Clank, Donkey Kong Country, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Super Smash Bros. (it's got some Furry characters), StarFox (never played one of the games, but I know the characters), Raving Rabbids, performing any of the Magical Mystery Tour songs on Beatles: Rock Band, and Hunting games *trollface*

Worst: The Bubsby series *shudders*


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 23, 2011)

Bloody Roar series obv.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 23, 2011)

I really liked Tail Concerto and Solatorobo. I had a lot of fun with both.

But holy tangerines do I love Klonoa ten-fold compared to those. Lunatea's Veil specifically.


----------



## veeno (Dec 23, 2011)

Earth eternal.


----------



## Furrywolfe (Dec 23, 2011)

For me, mine would definitely be Sonic Adventure 1!! Such an awesome game!!!!


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ratchet and Clank. So many hours spent playing those games.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 24, 2011)

YAY Sonic Adventure 1 & 2. Still wanna play Klonoa


----------



## Kiva (Dec 24, 2011)

Gosh, I haven't really played any game yet that has an anthro style I actually enjoy. But as far as games that have anything to do with furry characters go, I'd pick Smash Bros despite the fact that I only play as young link/toon link and not Fox or Falco.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

_*Crash Bandicoot*_
_*Dingodile*_

/thread.

_I frankly don't care If I limit myself to this one game, it's the only one I can think of atm._


----------



## Night-san (Dec 30, 2011)

Sonic, especially the old Genesis games
Animal Crossing, if we're counting that
The Elder Scrolls (because I'm a faggot who chooses Khajiit)
Spyro
Donkey Kong

I almost bought Solotorobo the other day.  Didn't know if it'd be my thing or not.
And for whatever reason, I never could get into Okami. The Wii controls kinda pissed me off, and the combat felt far too boring at the beginning of the game. By the time I figured out you could hold down a button to draw a straight line, I'd already given up.


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Dec 31, 2011)

I really want to play Solatorobo. I guess the only games I've liked that are "furry" games are the Pokemon, Star Fox (Especially Adventures), and Sonic (Mostly the classics though) games.


----------



## Luckiione (Dec 31, 2011)

ANIMAL CROSSING FTW!!! I freaking LOVED that game. lol. and I chose Khadjiit too, when I played Skyrim at my bf's house one time.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 31, 2011)

ChaosKyuubi said:


> Star Fox (*Especially Adventures*)



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## SirRob (Dec 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> hahahahahahahaha


It's not a bad game... just a bad Star Fox game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2011)

The Legend of Krystal


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> Diddy Kong Racing.....Good Times :3



Dong rings


----------



## DW_ (Dec 31, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> YAY *Sonic Adventure 1 & 2*. Still wanna play Klonoa



Are overrated as all fuck.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 1, 2012)

Klonoa, Sonic, Ratchet & Clank, Cave Story (Mimigas), FF series (Moogles, Moombas, Mus, and so many other fuzzy critters). I wish FF14 wasn't so broken.

Been meaning to play Golden Sun Dark Dawn and Solatorobo too.


----------



## Aurastar (Jan 3, 2012)

Conker's Bad Fur Day.
That game made me a furry.
IT MADE ME A WOMAN :U /seriousface

But yeah. Conker <3


----------



## Slyther_Whitewing (Jan 3, 2012)

I loved playing Earth Eternal during when sparkplay owned it, but it kinda died... then resurrected... but it was half-assed... and then everyone abandoned it... good times.


----------



## mbwolverine (Jan 5, 2012)

Sonic is pretty furry.  The original though, not the new scary one.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

Tycho said:


> It's fun.  Played 2 through, 100%-ed it and then kinda went "ok, now what".  Didn't compel me to pick up the others in the franchise, however fun it was.



As a big fan of the Sly Cooper games I'd advise you to try out the others. They play pretty differently from one another: Whereas the first is a straighforward platformer, the second is, as you probably know, a mission-based game and the third is more of a jack-of-all-trades action game.


----------

